# 19th birthday while pregnant, what to do?



## shaunitee

well im soon to have my 19th birthday! and usually mine and my friends birthdays revolve around alcohol! but clearly this year is going to be different but i cannot think of what to do, i really want to do something for it, which my friends can be involved in, because staying at home on my 19th seems quite depressing, im 4 months pregnant so any ideas girls?


----------



## amygwen

Why don't you still go out with your friends but go out for a nice meal? That way they can drink and enjoy themselves LOL. Poor you! I feel your pain though. I had a really nice relaxing 20th birthday when I was pregnant, my family spoiled me and got me a massage/facial type package and than I went out to eat with my parents at nighttime :D


----------



## shaunitee

amygwen said:


> Why don't you still go out with your friends but go out for a nice meal? That way they can drink and enjoy themselves LOL. Poor you! I feel your pain though. I had a really nice relaxing 20th birthday when I was pregnant, my family spoiled me and got me a massage/facial type package and than I went out to eat with my parents at nighttime :D

i was thinking a nice meal, but no way are my friends drinking if im not! orange juice all round? haha ill be to jelous, miss having a drink soo much so they can suffer with me :)


----------



## amygwen

shaunitee said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> Why don't you still go out with your friends but go out for a nice meal? That way they can drink and enjoy themselves LOL. Poor you! I feel your pain though. I had a really nice relaxing 20th birthday when I was pregnant, my family spoiled me and got me a massage/facial type package and than I went out to eat with my parents at nighttime :D
> 
> i was thinking a nice meal, but no way are my friends drinking if im not! orange juice all round? haha ill be to jelous, miss having a drink soo much so they can suffer with me :)Click to expand...

Haha I do not blame you! I would be jealous too :winkwink:


----------



## Elizax

I'll be 3/4 months for my 20th birthday and all I really want to do is have a nice meal with family and friends on the afternoon and then go home with them all for a nice BBQ and drink for them on the evening :flower:


----------



## dreabae

My 19th is july 13th. Im going to a lil wayne concert :haha: Ill be about 34 weeks lol. Well I hope Im still going....My dad might not get me a ticket cause hes nervous. If not Ill probably have a cook out.


----------



## daydreamerx

Its my 19th in august, think im gonna have a facial or something like tht maybe with my mumma :) im quite happy not drinking so prob just have a BBQ with friends and famillly, just relax.:thumbup:


----------



## Gems89

Have a night out to the cinema and for a meal or something, I'm making the OH take me to a slap up restraunt haha =D


----------



## laura1991

At least its not your 18! haha 
For my 18th i went for a meal with my friends, it didnt bother me not drinking tbh 
I still went to a club for my friends 18th too! I was 30 weeks pregnant, it was in the week so it was quite and i didnt stay long! But go out and enjoy it! and laugh at your drunk friends haha xx


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

My 19th birthday is July 6, and I have been bugging my fiance about going to the zoo, since I haven't been since i was in the 6th grade and I loveee animals! So we are going to go to the zoo in the afternoon and going out to eat in the evening. I live 2 hours away from home and im in the middle of college midterms so i wont be able to spend it with family and close friends. Just me and my lover well "lovers" cant forget the bun in the oven! :haha:


----------



## x__amour

I was 38 weeks for my 19th birthday so I combined a birthday party with a baby shower. We all just had a nice supper and hung out. It was really calm. :D


----------



## amygwen

x__amour said:


> I was 38 weeks for my 19th birthday so I combined a birthday party with a baby shower. We all just had a nice supper and hung out. It was really calm. :D

That's awesome! That's such a good idea, you killed two birds with one stone! :thumbup:

ETA: I always say "kill two birds with one stone" but I've never typed it LOL it's so weird to type!!!!


----------



## krys

My 20th birthday is 4 days before my due date. She could very well be here by then, so I'm not really making any plans. I'm actually 10 times more excited for my due date, so I don't really even think about it (even though it's less than a month away). 

For my 19th birthday; I got a mani/pedi, facial, went to the movies, and ate at my favorite restaurant. It was nice to just relax :) Maybe you could do something like that?


----------



## Bexxx

I think I was around 4/5 months pregnant at my 19th - it was in Feb anyway - I just had a house party and lots of food :)
Obviously I wasn't drinking though


----------



## stephaniexx

i will be pregnant for this birthday (my 20th) in september, and i was pregnant last year too lol. i spent the day with OH baby shopping, went to the cinema, then came home and had a bbbbiiiiiggggg take away :D xxx will do the same this year lol


----------



## chichestermum

how about inviting your friends around to get dolled up at your house, nails, make up, dressed up and then having a BBQ and a load of non alcoholic cocktails, there is a load of recipes out there for them and you can make them more like the real thing by adding sparklers, mini umbrellas and fruit wedges. 

Whatever you decide to do then just enjoy it, relax and have fun! xx


----------



## cwoodbaby

My 19th birthday was on Saturday and my OH and I just watched movies and cuddled all day and he baked me a cake and we ordered pizza.. Nothing special but it was nice.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I think everyone gave you good ideas :thumbup: I was pregnant for my 17th and I didn't do much.. FOB bought me whatever I wanted and we got take out :haha: and watched movies because I was still in the stage of not wanting to get dressed or do anything!!


----------



## x__amour

Skyebo said:


> I was still in the stage of not wanting to get dressed or do anything!!

I never grew out of that stage. :winkwink:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

x__amour said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> I was still in the stage of not wanting to get dressed or do anything!!
> 
> I never grew out of that stage. :winkwink:Click to expand...

:dohh: hahah my mom said that's how she was too. I have my days... Lol


----------



## shaunitee

thank girlys, got plenty of ideas now :)


----------



## djmusicstar18

My birthday is next Saturday and i'm not sure what to do on my birthday with my friends and my boyfriend. I am going to be 7 months pregnant on Sept 10. What do you guys think I should do for my birthday?? :shrug:


----------



## mstennischick

haha I'll be 4 months for my 19th in a couple weeks too! I'm having the same problem as you I'm thinking about going out to dinner with my friends, and then making my boyfriend take me out shopping haha


----------



## MummyMana

My Mum cooked me and OH a nice roast :)


----------



## ClairAye

It's my 19th next month. I spent my 17th pregnant, I spent that at a friend's house with OH watching a film and eating cake, but I was 9/10 weeks so really sicky. For my 18th I just went for a meal with my family, LO was 4 months old and this year I'll likely do the same or with OH if he's off work for it. Meals are a great idea, and maybe the cinema? Or things like bowling etc? I live on a small island so not sure what things you can really do as we have nothing up here :haha:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I never had a birthday whilst pregnant, my birthday was a few weeks after giving birth so I had a newborn baby on my 19th. 

I'd say a trip to spa, a meal out or trip to the cinema? Just anything fun and relaxing that doesn't involve alcohol :) xx


----------



## JessicaaJadex

I'm having the same problem as you. I turn 19 in december, but i'll be 38 weeks pregnant by then! I've decided that this year i'm skipping my birthday and hibernating, I can't see myself wanting to do much else!


----------

